# System.out.print  oder println ?



## Computer Freak (11. Sep 2003)

Hi

Ich habe vor einem Jahr angefangen Java zu lernen (hab ich nach 4 wochen wieder aufgehört) und ab heute bin ich in einem Kurs der pro Woche 2 std. hat.

vor einem jahr hab ich in der konsolenprogrammierung gelernt bei ner Textausgabe schreibt man:

System.out.println("test");

Heute im Unterricht kam

System.out.print

worin liegt da der unterschied ??? (Bitte so erklären dass ich das auch versteh lol) :roll: 

Danke 

Mfg.
Heiko


----------



## Nobody (11. Sep 2003)

System.out.println schreibt in einer neuen zeile print einfach weiter, wenn ichs noch richtig weis

und bitte verkleinere dein avatar ein wenig


----------



## bummerland (12. Sep 2003)

bei System.out.println("blabla") wird nach der ausgegeben zeile ein zeilenumbruch angefügt, was also das gleiche wäre wie System.out.print("blabla\n").


----------

